# How to teach your dog to close a door



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I have an 8 year old shepherd. (currently looking for a pure black male pup please let me know i live in canada)

And have taught him to do pretty much everything. But I saw this forum and figured in case none has done this, I would help in showing how I taught my dog to close the door. This includes ALL doors from house doors to fridge doors.
Its quite simple really.

Go up to a fridge door and take their paw, does not matter which one, and push it against the OPEN door so it closes. Say close the door. Even when you are assisting your dog to do this, say good boy and give him/her a treat when it closes. Open it again and repeat! 
Do this a few times each day at about 5 minutes or so. Also get the dog to sit and watch YOU do it and say close the door each time. You CAN just say close. But I like the whole sentence as its more interesting when people come over. 
He will eventually start trying to push it and looking to you for acceptance. Once he is getting the idea and closing the door you should be able to walk away into another part of the kitchen and point and say close the door if it is open.

Once they get good at it then place them in front of regular doors and repeat this command. I put my dog at the top of the stairs and told him to close the door as it as downstairs and he proceeded to do that. 

Hope this helps. : )


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

That's good work thanks for the tips we are training our pup to be a service dog. Where in Canada do you live I will send you a PM with my dogs breeder she was great and has all black pups once in a whole from working lines.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

*Your welcome!*

We live in B.C. Canada. 
Abbotsford. Or about 50 kms. from Vancouver.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thanks*

That is a great idea. I am going to try it. Any idea how to get her to close the dishwasher door? It is horizontal to the floor.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

We taught our guy how to shut the front door with a clicker and a target. It took about 20 minutes a day for a week from introducing the target to him shutting the door without the target but he did it. I got the idea from TAB on YouTube and its great for when I have a ton of groceries in my hands and he can close up behind me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

For the dishwasher id get her to use her nose.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you post in working litters and K9's on Facebook? I think I responded to you there. I have the perfect male, but I am in the states.


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

i have a dog now if that is what you are asking..


----------

